# Suche Werbung für eine Spielesammlung



## BarFly (20. Oktober 2017)

*Suche Werbung für eine Spielesammlung*

Hallo,

hier richte ich mich (vermutlich) eher an die Älteren unter euch.
Vor ca 15 Jahren gab es in den Spielemagazinen immer eine Werbung für eine Spielesammlung. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es 'Play The Games' von EA.
Da war dann auch eine Werbung dabei in der man da ein Hundchen sitzen sah, Herrchen (abgeranzt) am Computer, auf dem Boden überall so seltsame Häufchen und beim Hund war so eine Denkblase in der zu lesen war: 'Waren das noch schöne Zeiten, als mein Herrchen noch mit mir Gassi ging' (oder so ähnlich)
Wenn irgend jemand mir diese Werbung, als Bilderlink, als gedrucktes Bild (natürlich gegen Erstattung der Kosten) zukommen lassen könnte, wäre das wirklich klasse.
Viele Dank im voraus.

Ciao BarFly


----------

